# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Livro - Coral Husbandry in Public Aquarium

## Ricardo Pinto

Meus caros,

Conhecem a bíblia da aquariofilia moderna?

*Advances in Coral Husbandry in Public Aquariums*



Autores como:

Eric Borneman, Jean Jaubert, Hans Werner Balling,  Max Janse, J. Charles Delbeek, Joe Yaiullo, Bruce Carlson, Dirk Petersen.


Disponível para download Aqui

Um abraço,

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

60 MB! Muito bom, obrigado.

Já cá canta.  :Smile:

----------


## Cesar Soares

Excelente Ricardo!  :SbOk: 
Obrigado por partilhares... Já vou no 5º capítulo..  :Coradoeolhos:

----------

